
To make money, study maths or economics at a top university - Bostonian
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/11/26/to-make-money-study-maths-or-economics-at-a-top-university
======
Bostonian
My son is applying to colleges, and we have looked at the earnings data by
school and major at [https://ed-public-download.app.cloud.gov/downloads/Most-
Rece...](https://ed-public-download.app.cloud.gov/downloads/Most-Recent-Field-
Data-Elements.csv) .

